# Water Loop Idea



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

I have been looking at my case and taking reading of things and come up with this plan. Tell me what everyone thinks and changes I need to make like fittings etc. I am also trying to rout the cpu tubing behind the board etc to make it look better.Thanks





Here are some of the parts so far for this build. 

*XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir/Pump Combo with Two Laing DDC*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=36962:4f598adb08ceda3c787cdbb3dd1c0c75

*XSPC Razor GTX 690 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block with Multiport Connector
*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34761:15fe6ace17e179ad56d6c23f6168567e

*XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge (4-Slot)*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37491

*Black Ice® GT Stealth 360 XFlow Highest Performance Radiator - Ferrari Red*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=35114:2682786e3ad736be958a29a0c0080eb2

*XSPC High Flex Hose 1/2″ ID, 3/4″ OD (19/12.7mm) - Black*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34226

I already have the CPU block. I also have the fan that will be on the gpu rad.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2013)

My advice is read up on wc and don't run anything under or behind the mobo, keep the pipe lengths as short as os possible and you still might need two pumps due to flow restrictions.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My advice is read up on wc and don't run anything under or behind the mobo, keep the pipe lengths as short as os possible and you still might need two pumps due to flow restrictions.



The system has two pumps. The Rez is split and has two parts with each half having a Rez and a pump. Ya I will put the water loops not behind the board.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The system has two pumps. The Rez is split and has two parts with each half having a Rez and a pump. Ya I will put the water loops not behind the board.


Ok dude also im not 100% sure about your spacings on your radiators it looks a bit tight but I suppose there's onw way to be sure eh.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

$2000+ worth of hardware in an unworthy case. nice..........

why did you make a completely new thread after someone already called you out for having such a case?


----------



## radrok (May 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> $2000  worth of hardware in an unworthy case. nice..........



My hardware doesn't even have a case


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

OP: I wouldn't run an x flow radiator either. they are pretty poopy since they are only single pass. I plan on getting rid of mine as soon as I can.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

I would also think you need to vent the hot air from the gpu rad outside the case and not inside of it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> My hardware doesn't even have a case



Yeah but you use a tech bench, and most of those are sweet! I wanted to build my own years ago, but turned out to be way to expensive haha!


----------



## radrok (May 18, 2013)

Op I would buy a MO-RA3 or Phobya 1080/1260 and stick it behind your case.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> Op I would buy a MO-RA3 or Phobya 1080/1260 and stick it behind your case.



I am looking at a new case. Your right about this case. It is to small for what I want. I am looking on newegg.com and Amazon for a case now.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

I already sold this case to a friend..lol that was fast..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

Corsair 900D! run a 360 radiator in the top for your CPU, and maybe your VRMs  then get a 480 radiator for the GPUs and run it down below on the side of the panel.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Corsair 900D! run a 360 radiator in the top for your CPU, and maybe your VRMs  then get a 480 radiator for the GPUs and run it down below on the side of the panel.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/news_file/3465_corsair-obsidian-900d-resize.jpg



Ha that is the case I am looking at lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Ha that is the case I am looking at lol



Corsair Obsidian Series 900D CC-9011022-WW Black A...


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2013)

I don't think you'll be able to fit a radiator+fans between the GPU's and the HDD cages.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't think you'll be able to fit a radiator+fans between the GPU's and the HDD cages.



That's why he is looking at the Corsair 900D. He just sold his HAF.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

O DEAR GOD WATER COOLING DREAM CASE...O_0


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37261


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> O DEAR GOD WATER COOLING DREAM CASE...O_0
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37261



They're nice but really expensive. I'd take the 900D over that at half the price!


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> They're nice but really expensive. I'd take the 900D over that at half the price!



That is true


----------



## MT Alex (May 18, 2013)

That is, too.  CaseLabs are cream of the crop.  There are more reasonable ones here:

http://caselabs-store.com/

It would be hard to go wrong with the 900D, too.  I have a 700D (in siggy) that works just fine for me, but the 900 is much sweeter.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

Find the Corsair Obsidian Series 900D  for sale online and I will get it. I cant seam to find anyone that has it in. Thanks


----------



## radrok (May 18, 2013)

Meh Caselabs are pricey and you really need to be into it and for 99% of people that is overkill even with a tri/quad gpu setup.

Get the 900D you won't regret it.

I was about to purchase it but my test bench always looks at me and I can't order without him slapping me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Find the Corsair Obsidian Series 900D  for sale online and I will get it. I cant seam to find anyone that has it in. Thanks



You might just have to keep an eye on the retailers for it to come in. Its either in very limited supplies, or selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You might just have to keep an eye on the retailers for it to come in. Its either in very limited supplies, or selling like hot cakes.



I am not known for waiting on computer things very well....


----------



## LocoGringo (May 18, 2013)

you know its funny how corsair has had this 900d case for sale for over a month but they haven't had one in stock yet amazon either


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

LocoGringo said:


> you know its funny how corsair has had this 900d case for sale for over a month but they haven't had one in stock yet amazon either



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## radrok (May 18, 2013)

I may be very well wrong but I recall seeing one shop in here having a couple of them on stock.

Did I see wrong?


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> I may be very well wrong but I recall seeing one shop in here having a couple of them on stock.
> 
> Did I see wrong?



Link please


----------



## radrok (May 18, 2013)

Nevermind they changed the date to late June

http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=11193#.UZfaLcrZ6ti

Also Caseking has it for 18/06

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Corsair-Obsidian-900D-Big-Tower-schwarz::22524.html

If Caseking doesn't have it that other shop never had it so I probably was looking at a different item


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> Nevermind they changed the date to late June
> 
> http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=11193#.UZfaLcrZ6ti
> 
> ...



Sigh...I am going to get a Caselabs case dam it...now pick one out....lol  

I love this case....

http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-st10-case/


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

New things I just ordered. 

XSPC Razor GTX 690 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block 













I will have 4 red LEDs that I will use to make it match the case lighting etc. 





XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge 





EK-MOSFET ASUS RF4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel)









PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Onyx Black









 ModMyToys 3-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 4 x 3-pin + 4 x 2-pin Block





I got the red LEDs with red sleves for the GPU blocks. 





I got the new stuff to reuse my water block the Apogee XT  with the LGA 2011 socket.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

Nice, should be good. Decide on the case yet? Caselabs? or 900D?


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nice, should be good. Decide on the case yet? Caselabs? or 900D?



That is going to have to wait..... I will get this case going then like in a few months upgrade.... just do not have the $$$ for a 500+ case now and the 900D is not any place to be found.... I LOVE the Caselab cases but OMG $$$$ but you get what you pay for.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 20, 2013)

Get rid of the Rad inside and go for a couple of other options...

1. Mount the second 360 rad in front of your HDD bay outside the case off the back.
2. Get rid of both 360 rads and mount a 480 on top and a 140/120mm rad rad where the rear exhaust fan is.
3. Keep the 360 rad on top mount a 140/120mm rad on the bottom Intake in front of the HDD and one on the rear exhaust fan. 
4. Keep 360 rad on top and mount a 200mm rad on front in take fan along with 140/120mm rad on rear exhaust fan.

Reason being you do not want that 360 rad inside the case exhausting all that hot air inside the case.

Next

You do not need two pumps or two loops.

Stick with one loop and one pump. A good Pump will easily push all of that especially with low restriction blocks and rads. Something like a MCP-655-B w/ Variable speed control. Moving the 360 Rad outside the case would also free up room to bring a tube style PUMP/RES inside the case if you wish.

My other suggestion would be go for a good set of compression fittings, Quick Disconnects, and a Drain port. 

BTW I can vouch for the single Pump single loop pushing this setup up because my last rig had 3x GTX 680's, i7 3770k, 1x 360 RAD, 1x240 rad, and 1x 140 rad. I had no issues pushing that setup. Plus with what I just described should be able to cool your setup with no problem... it cooled mine.


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> Get rid of the Rad inside and go for a couple of other options...
> 
> 1. Mount the second 360 rad in front of your HDD bay outside the case off the back.
> 2. Get rid of both 360 rads and mount a 480 on top and a 140/120mm rad rad where the rear exhaust fan is.
> ...



I already have a pump and rez from my last computer.


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

What I have already....Enough barbs to sink a ship and then some...lol  I am going to have one rez up top in the case and the other mounted on the back.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 20, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> EK-MOSFET ASUS RF4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/BLACKHAWK/ek-mosfet-asus-rf4-ac-en_01_zps599d2615.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/BLACKHAWK/ek-mosfet-asus-rf4-ac-en_05_zpseef5ca83.jpg[/URL]



Cool, EK's selling the non CSQ blocks again =D


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Cool, EK's selling the non CSQ blocks again =D



Ya I know. 



I got these for the back rad. I also got them for the  and rez. I looked at how the back rad would mount and I had to get these or it would not fit the tubing...

Alphacool HF L-connector G1/4 outer thread to G1/4 inner thread - Deep Black


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

All the parts shipped. I also ended up getting a new pump as well. The one I have is worn out. I got the pump with the red sleeve color to match the rest of the red in the case. 

Swiftech MCP655 G3/8" Threaded Edition 12 VDC Pump With Speed Controller

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I got the new stuff to reuse my water block the Apogee XT with the LGA 2011 socket.



I have the Apogee HD and the mounting system is superb, just place the waterblock and screw in.

So damn easy.  I can just repaste my waterblock in like 2 minutes if I decide so. Without draining


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

Does any one know if one pump will be enough for this build? It got me thinking about how long this loop will be.


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

Is it a d5 vario?


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

It is this one. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

d5 vario then.

More than enough.


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> I have the Apogee HD and the mounting system is superb, just place the waterblock and screw in.
> 
> So damn easy.  I can just repaste my waterblock in like 2 minutes if I decide so. Without draining



Ya I love my water block. I had one with the LEDs etc but this one does the job and does it well. I love how large the surface is for taking all the heat off the CPU. Great water block.


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

The stuff will be here tomorrow. I love Performance PC's.com. They are nice and always have some of the best stuff for water cooling. It also helps that I live in Fl so I can order and have the stuff next day for cheap....I should really get a discount for promoting them...sigh....


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

Wow I just noticed, that XSPC VGA waterblock has a ton of inlet/outlets 



Knight091 said:


> The stuff will be here tomorrow. I love Performance PC's.com. They are nice and always have some of the best stuff for water cooling. It also helps that I live in Fl so I can order and have the stuff next day for cheap....I should really get a discount for promoting them...sigh....



I have a shop here in Italy that is superb, they often give me free shipping


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> Wow I just noticed, that XSPC VGA waterblock has a ton of inlet/outlets
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shop here in Italy that is superb, they often give me free shipping



You are in Italy...sigh I always wanted to go their.... People come to America for FREEDOM but I want to leave.....see the world and not be so sort sided like most are here. We get our news from TV and our news is so one sided it is funny. Guess if I was in Antarctica I would not need water cooling...ROFL


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

I like computers and GUNS..... I am all American but ya this country is changing and NOT in the right way. This IRS thing and more..... Our President goes around telling the world sorry for us.... See why I like computers it takes my mind off the problems..... now back to computers..... lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2013)

please keep the politics out of the comments and try to stay on topic of the thread.


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> please keep the politics out of the comments and try to stay on topic of the thread.



Ya I know..... Fox News at work DOES NOT HELP OUT...LOL

I got another back plate for the 2nd GTX 690. It was interesting to see the temps of a GTX 690 with one and without one.... it made a huge difference. I wonder why more makers do not put them on as a slandered.


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

To be honest I don't know how much it could be beneficial, I can do +800 on my Titan's memory and they are still warm at best.

This with a fan pointed at them.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2013)

Also double posting is frowned upon at TPU. Please learn to use the EDIT button at the bottom right corner of your last post if you have more info that needs to be added


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> To be honest I don't know how much it could be beneficial, I can do +800 on my Titan's memory and they are still warm at best.
> 
> This with a fan pointed at them.



The back sides of both GTX 690 are really warm to the touch. That will go WAY down after water cooling. It does make them look better....


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> It does make them look better....



Oh this for sure


----------



## Knight091 (May 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> Oh this for sure



I wonder what the drop will be. I remember when I water cooled my last TWO cards they went down a ton and even when benching or gaming they stayed really cool.

We should start taking bets...lol 


O by the way I am going to be getting the Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E CPU. It will be around a month or so until I can get that.....THE THE REAL OCING STARTS...MUHAHAHAHA

Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E...


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

My cards dropped from 83c at load to max 32c-35c.

Get the 3930K no point in having 3MB more L3 cache, doesn't even make a difference.

Or do like I did, pick two or three 3930Ks overclock them and keep the best clocking one


----------



## Knight091 (May 21, 2013)

radrok said:


> My cards dropped from 83c at load to max 32c-35c.
> 
> Get the 3930K no point in having 3MB more L3 cache, doesn't even make a difference.
> 
> Or do like I did, pick two or three 3930Ks overclock them and keep the best clocking one



Ya that is probly a good idea. I was going to get that CPU but told myself na I do not need that CPU.


----------



## Knight091 (May 21, 2013)

I got my water cooling parts in today. Will get the pump and other stuff tomorrow. Will build the water loops and all on Monday.


----------



## radrok (May 21, 2013)

Those blocks are gorgeous


----------



## Knight091 (May 21, 2013)

radrok said:


> Those blocks are gorgeous



Thanks...just want until I get the 4 red LEDs put in and they GLOW RED..hehehe o ya...




radrok said:


> Those blocks are gorgeous



I liked the blocks you showed me but these look great and do just as well with cooling...o and they glow... I wonder how much of a difference will be in scores and etc with the 3930K when I get that?


There better...


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2013)

Knight091, stop double posting. You were informed of this already.


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

I got my pump and more tubing in today as well a cool fan grill for my inside rad. 






I need to know what people think of this water loop plan. Any changes you would make?


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I got my pump and more tubing in today as well a cool fan grill for my inside rad.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/...60BFAB-25426-000002CE3975B548_zps630d7c9c.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, did you buy the pump premoded with the threads?  I modded two of my own the same way, it wasn't easy finding a tap for the threads.  Flow rate increased at zero head by about 15%, but increase was basically nothing with head over 3 ft.

Anyway, make sure there's no way for the pump to run dry, you might want to place it phisically below the res if you can.  The loop looks like the way I'd setup it up.


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Nice, did you buy the pump premoded with the threads?  I modded two of my own the same way, it wasn't easy finding a tap for the threads.  Flow rate increased at zero head by about 15%, but increase was basically nothing with head over 3 ft.
> 
> Anyway, make sure there's no way for the pump to run dry, you might want to place it phisically below the res if you can.  The loop looks like the way I'd setup it up.



I got the pump made this way. You can pick from different types on the site I get my water cooling stuff from. I got it from Performance PCs.com. They have a ton to things they can mod for you. They ask you if you want your wires in sleeves and what color even what color you want the sleeve rubber tie ends to be. Here I updated the flow chart for the loop.


----------



## radrok (May 22, 2013)

I would reverse the loop flow


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> I would reverse the loop flow




Why?


----------



## radrok (May 22, 2013)

the reservoir should be feeding the pump


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> the reservoir should be feeding the pump



That is way I had it in the last post before the new pic.


----------



## radrok (May 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That is way I had it in the last post before the new pic.



Yes but the reservoir should also be on top of the pump


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yes but the reservoir should also be on top of the pump



Ok updated the loop. I plan to build the loop all on Monday and have it tested and then ready on Tuesday of next week. Still waiting on some things to come in. Thanks 






You think I should have the pump at the bottom of the case rather than up in the bay?


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You think I should have the pump at the bottom of the case rather than up in the bay?



That's exactly what I did with mine... the pump sits between the PSU and the lower HDD cages.  Somewhere around here I have a post with pics, but it'd take a longgg time to find it.

Doing that ensures your pump is always primed.  Run it dry and you could destroy the pump and/or parts of your system.

I think it's better to have the res before the pump so air gets trapped in the res before going to the pump.

Another safety precaution I've only seen a few times before (and I have it in my system), is a temp probe for the CPU waterblock.  If it reaches 95F an alarm sounds, get to 100F and it kills power to the system preventing major damage.  I once forgot to plug the pump in and that kicked in and saved my ass!


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> That's exactly what I did with mine... the pump sits between the PSU and the lower HDD cages.  Somewhere around here I have a post with pics, but it'd take a longgg time to find it.
> 
> Doing that ensures your pump is always primed.  Run it dry and you could destroy the pump and/or parts of your system.
> 
> ...




Ya good idea on the temp thing. I was at work one day and the water cooled supper computer failed. It was shut down because the water cooling stoped. It sits in a room that is a clean room with its own air and all. The filters in the room keep it so clean their is only one dust partical for ever 4 feet. You have to enter a clean room air lock and air rushes over you. Then you can go into the dressing room that is were you put on your suit and stuff. Then you make sure you have no holes in your suit. Then you enter another airlock were you have another rush a air and cleaning and then you can open the door to the computer room. The floors in the room have vents to suck air and the ceiling has air blowing in. The room is controlled by another computer for air and temps. The computer can puck up on your body heat etc. The computer is a US deference computer and run things..... lots of things...and NO I cant take pics.... O here is the link to the pump I got by the way. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The computer is a US deference computer and run things..... lots of things...and NO I cant take pics.... O here is the link to the pump I got by the way.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=34909



Sound like you shouldn't even be mentioning it... shhh.  Sounds intense.

Speaking of shhh...  the pump is completely silent even at max flow.  I only hear it if a bubble makes it through the res 

I should check what size drill and thread I have, but it over bored out the stock barbs and holes by quite a bit. I thought it was G1/4.  I bought myself a nice drill press on Criagslist just for that project lol.


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Sound like you shouldn't even be mentioning it... shhh.  Sounds intense.
> 
> Speaking of shhh...  the pump is completely silent even at max flow.  I only hear it if a bubble makes it through the res
> 
> I should check what size drill and thread I have, but it over bored out the stock barbs and holes by quite a bit. I thought it was G1/4.  I bought myself a nice drill press on Criagslist just for that project lol.



Na I can talk about it. The computer is not a secret. Well that is great the pump is quiet. I want a quiet computer.


Here in Jax underground their is a internet hub that runs the entire east coast of the USA. It is underground because no hurricane can get it. It is also so monitored if birds land around it they know about it. The ground has motion systems in it. The building is a building I would go to if the Zombies came.... The battery back up rooms are so charged they have a sign above each door that you have to take your ammo and guns off. The room can set off your ammo. Also when you walk in the bat rooms your hair stands up...... ya we are talking about a state of the art building and the computer knows everything you do from what room your in etc. That makes me think of the RED QUEEN in the Resident Evil movies running the building...


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Here in Jax underground their is a internet hub that runs the entire east coast of the USA. It is underground because no hurricane can get it. It is also so monitored if birds land around it they know about it. The ground has motion systems in it. The building is a building I would go to if the Zombies came.... The battery back up rooms are so charged they have a sign above each door that you have to take your ammo and guns off. The room can set off your ammo. Also when you walk in the bat rooms your hair stands up...... ya we are talking about a state of the art building and the computer knows everything you do from what room your in etc. That makes me think of the RED QUEEN in the Resident Evil movies running the building...



I didn't think it was possible, but that sounds worse than the TSA 

Really, though that's pretty crazy, I wonder why the backup rooms have so much EMF?


----------



## Knight091 (May 22, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but that sounds worse than the TSA
> 
> Really, though that's pretty crazy, I wonder why the backup rooms have so much EMF?



The TSA is a joke. Lol


----------



## Sasqui (May 23, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The TSA is a joke. Lol



Yea, pretty much!

I almost got to taking a pic of my pump/res last night then got a call from an old friend so after that it was off to bed.  I'll try tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Knight091 (May 23, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, pretty much!
> 
> I almost got to taking a pic of my pump/res last night then got a call from an old friend so after that it was off to bed.  I'll try tonight or this weekend.



That would be cool. I got this new pump because my other old one was acting up before I took a part my old computer. It was making clicking clicking noises and that would not be a good thing.


----------



## Ravenas (May 23, 2013)

Makes no sense to me as to why you want hot air going in to the top radiator? You want the radiator to suck in cooler air from the outside to cool down the radiator. Use a different fan to get rid of the heat not your radiator...

Also you need to be sure that the fluid goes from laminar to turbulent when it arrives at the CPU or GPU that you want to cool. This can be done by simple adding a little peg or something of that nature right before the fluid hits the CPU or GPU block.


----------



## Knight091 (May 23, 2013)

I finished both water blocks for the GTX 690s. It took me 20min per card to put each water block on. More to come next week.


----------



## Sasqui (May 23, 2013)

Here's the pump and res in a HAF 932 (the original HAF!), the pump or res doesn't interfere with anything.






Here's the overheat kill switch gizmo, cannibalized from a Koolance.  This came from the first w/c system I bought back in 2003 or so:






It's hooked to the power header on the MB and will short it (like holding the power button) to shut down.


----------



## Knight091 (May 24, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Here's the pump and res in a HAF 932 (the original HAF!), the pump or res doesn't interfere with anything.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130523/PMP_REZ.jpg
> 
> ...




That looks cool. What is the white and grey hose part right before the Rez?


----------



## Sasqui (May 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That looks cool. What is the white and grey hose part right before the Rez?



It's a high flow disconnect, so I can take out the CPU loop without draining the system.  Doesn't work that great, almost always spill fluid.


----------



## Knight091 (May 27, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> It's a high flow disconnect, so I can take out the CPU loop without draining the system.  Doesn't work that great, almost always spill fluid.



Ya that does not sound safe...at all.


----------



## radrok (May 27, 2013)

Koolance new QD3s do not spill anything if you are looking for quick disconnects 

Maybe 1 drop, that's all.


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

Here is my computer so far. I am going to fill the loop and start her up soon..


----------



## radrok (May 28, 2013)

Nicely done though it is a shame that those XSPC blocks aren't being shown as they should...

Maybe when they'll release a 900d with reverse motherboard tray 

Please do leak test atleast 6 hours!!!


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> Nicely done though it is a shame that those XSPC blocks aren't being shown as they should...
> 
> Maybe when they'll release a 900d with reverse motherboard tray
> 
> Please do leak test atleast 6 hours!!!



O they will be just fine...I still have to add the 4 red LEDs and make them glow red...hehehe


----------



## radrok (May 28, 2013)

Which brand are those extensions? They are shiny lol.

I'm in the process of sleeving my PSU but it will probably take forever and I'll use some extension in the meanwhile.


----------



## Knight091 (May 31, 2013)

radrok said:


> Which brand are those extensions? They are shiny lol.
> 
> I'm in the process of sleeving my PSU but it will probably take forever and I'll use some extension in the meanwhile.



I got hem off Amazon. I am willing to pay for someone to sleeve my cables. You can get a PSU fully sleeved from the site I got all my water cooling from. They also give you a choice in wire color and more www.Performance-PCs.com

The wires are made by NZXT. They are great and look and feel like a pro did them.


*radrok*

I have been trying to get to 5.0 GHz with my computer but it does not boot. I do not know if it is the ram being the problem or the CPU. The ram does not seam to like to run faster that 1866MHz. I was messing around with ram timings but nothing seams to work. I give the CPU enough power but does not seam to help. Any ideas?


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2013)

Does it boot at 4.9Ghz? Try turning off HT.


----------



## Knight091 (May 31, 2013)

radrok said:


> Does it boot at 4.9Ghz? Try turning off HT.



No it will not boot at 4.9GHz. The fastest boot is 4.7GHz after that nothing.


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2013)

How much voltage were you using?

Usually not booting means the voltage isn't enough.


----------



## Knight091 (May 31, 2013)

radrok said:


> How much voltage were you using?
> 
> Usually not booting means the voltage isn't enough.



I was giving it 1.54-1.57.


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2013)

That's a crapload of voltage man, have you tried disabling C states and hyperthreading just to see if it boots?


----------



## Knight091 (May 31, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's a crapload of voltage man, have you tried disabling C states and hyperthreading just to see if it boots?



No I have not yet. I will try that. Thinking the 3930K would be a much better CPU to have...

Do you think it is worth getting a 3930 CPU?


----------



## Sasqui (May 31, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> No I have not yet. I will try that. Thinking the 3930K would be a much better CPU to have...
> 
> Do you think it is worth getting a 3930 CPU?



Have you considered a delid?

Those volts are scary man!  You've hit a wall, about the same as I did with my 3750K. Here's my results for stability:
4.4Ghz @ 1.19v
4.5Ghz @ 1.21v
4.6Ghz @ 1.25v
4.7Ghz @ 1.36v
4.8Ghz @ 1.50v  (Hot!)
4.9Ghz @ 1.50v  (Not stable in Prime and really hot, not moving up in voltage)

... notice a pattern?  To go from 4.5 Ghz to 4.6Ghz only required a +0.05v increase, then +0.10v increase to get to 4.7Ghz.  Then +0.15v to go from there to 4.8Ghz.

H20 vs Air?  Not much of a difference other then temps.

If it's sheer overclock, the 3930 may or may not get you to 4.9 or 5.0 Ghz.

You tried a de-lid?


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Have you considered a delid?



SB-E uses fluxless solder, you can't delid it!



Knight091 said:


> No I have not yet. I will try that. Thinking the 3930K would be a much better CPU to have...
> 
> Do you think it is worth getting a 3930 CPU?



It's just a lottery, doesn't grant you a higher overlock going from 3820 to 3930k.

As I told in another thread I sampled two 3930k. One couldn't do 4,8Ghz even with 1.5v.

The one I have now does 5,3 Ghz @ 1.52v-1.55v


----------



## Sasqui (May 31, 2013)

radrok said:


> SB-E uses fluxless solder, you can't delid it!



For some reason, thinking he was on a 3770k, but just checked his system specs, so nevermind that part.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is my finished computer as of now. Will make updates as I make the PSU cover etc. 












Please vote on my computer. Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3630.html


----------



## DinaAngel (Jun 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> SB-E uses fluxless solder, you can't delid it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i got a 3930k and yeah its pure lottery, iv done Ln2 with a few 3930k's and 3970x and yeah its lottery but with the extreme versions they seem to be more hand picked by intel so its usually 99% chance u can get to 4.8 under 1.5v   i can go to 5ghz fully stable without ht on 1.48v



Knight091 said:


> Here is my finished computer as of now. Will make updates as I make the PSU cover etc.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/...A80889-33381-000003B5C0585DFE_zpsea1b69b2.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice! it looks good!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 7, 2013)

DinaAngel said:


> yeah i got a 3930k and yeah its pure lottery, iv done Ln2 with a few 3930k's and 3970x and yeah its lottery but with the extreme versions they seem to be more hand picked by intel so its usually 99% chance u can get to 4.8 under 1.5v   i can go to 5ghz fully stable without ht on 1.48v
> 
> 
> Nice! it looks good!



Thanks. I am going to be making some changes to the case soon. Will post pics of my idea tomarrow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry but all the lights kind of ruin it, especially since they look far more like orange than red.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any one on this topic please go to this topic. 

Take a look at this. Need your help.. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185271


----------

